# need a new bob



## er6nrider (Jul 12, 2011)

So i have a bob now and its Aaron little too small for the gear i want to carry. I've been looking at getting the five day mountain ruck for maximum carry load. Its the biggest bag i found with out side attachments. Any other suggestions?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

How much you lookin to spend? My personal favorite is kifaru zulu with an assortment of pouches. Priced at about 400 though which is steep! But, cant argue with the quality of kifaru packs. I feel woefully unprepared if I go cheap on boots, bag, weapon/ammo when considering a serious bug out situation. I have a couple large alice packs that i rigged to hold a bed roll under em. They hold a good amt of gear if you pack em right. Dont get too big of a bag. Humpin that much weight on half rations for time will kill ya.


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

I definatly agree with crackbottom. I made that mistake last summer and they had me rushed to the hospital when i passed out from dehidration and didnt wake up after a couple minutes. I was ok by the time we got there though, so no worries


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> How much you lookin to spend? My personal favorite is kifaru zulu with an assortment of pouches. Priced at about 400 though which is steep! But, cant argue with the quality of kifaru packs. I feel woefully unprepared if I go cheap on boots, bag, weapon/ammo when considering a serious bug out situation. I have a couple large alice packs that i rigged to hold a bed roll under em. They hold a good amt of gear if you pack em right. Dont get too big of a bag. Humpin that much weight on half rations for time will kill ya.


My philosphy on a bag is that I'd rather have it a little too big. I might find something useful along the way, or I might need to pack more than usual. Alternatively, if I'm with a group and one person is injured, the rest of us can split up the load instead of having one person saddled with an extra 30-50 pound pack and passing it around.

I don't see the problem as having too much space, but as being tempted to stuff junk I don't need into it in order to fill that space.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

zombieresponder said:


> My philosphy on a bag is that I'd rather have it a little too big. I might find something useful along the way, or I might need to pack more than usual. Alternatively, if I'm with a group and one person is injured, the rest of us can split up the load instead of having one person saddled with an extra 30-50 pound pack and passing it around.
> 
> I don't see the problem as having too much space, but as being tempted to stuff junk I don't need into it in order to fill that space.


I agree. If I have the space its hard not to rationalize filling it. Thats why I like that kifaru zulu. Adjustable enough to handle small, medium, and even quite large loads. Fits any pouch configuration. Only prob is it definitely doesnt blend with civilian attire so a neutral pack cover is necessary. That and its just pricey as hell. By the time you buy the extended pouch top, web belt and all the pouches you are looking at a $600 ruck. They are cool though.


----------



## er6nrider (Jul 12, 2011)

How many cubic centimeters is the zulu bag?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Depends how you configure or cinch it down. Its worth a google


----------



## mamak (Nov 28, 2012)

anyone know of a brand that makes packs without all the bright colors and reflective material? other than military packs? been looking and I can't seem to find any.


----------



## the_MUFFIN (Nov 27, 2012)

To, mamak

Bass pro shop has a in house brand called "red head" i just bought a forest camo hunting back pack with loads of space and even little racks to organize your flash lights and other hardware. What really sold me was the fact that it rides on you mid and upper back which is great, if you plan on bugging with a fanny pack or utility belt, its also made of non-reflective and low noise fabric(when it rubs)

Bassproshop.com>search for big bore backpack

P.s. it had a sternum and chest strap along with numerous anchor loops you can hang/tie your compass and gear from


----------



## mamak (Nov 28, 2012)

the_MUFFIN said:


> To, mamak
> 
> Bass pro shop has a in house brand called "red head" i just bought a forest camo hunting back pack with loads of space and even little racks to organize your flash lights and other hardware. What really sold me was the fact that it rides on you mid and upper back which is great, if you plan on bugging with a fanny pack or utility belt, its also made of non-reflective and low noise fabric(when it rubs)
> 
> ...


That's great. Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## er6nrider (Jul 12, 2011)

I also found a pack made by eberlestock called the v90 battleship. 100 liter back. Its a little pricey butter for 400 you get one hell of a pack.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

mamak said:


> anyone know of a brand that makes packs without all the bright colors and reflective material? other than military packs? been looking and I can't seem to find any.


Eberlestock makes a line of hunting packs, though the material is different. Might suit your needs.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

er6nrider said:


> I also found a pack made by eberlestock called the v90 battleship. 100 liter back. Its a little pricey butter for 400 you get one hell of a pack.


There is also the J107M Dragonfly. It's something like 8K+ cubic inches fully expanded with a super duffel on it. More space could be added with their 2 and 3 liter pockets or someone else's molle/pals webbing compatible pouches.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

I found one in Walmart of all places! Fieldline brand. Molly type all over it. Guesstimate 6000ci. Sucker is huge! 40$ desert tan. Perfect BOB for me. Even has an area for a rifle when in broken down configuration. I love it! Cheap enough to treat it rough if needed. Tough enough to take it.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

seanallen said:


> I found one in Walmart of all places! Fieldline brand. Molly type all over it. Guesstimate 6000ci. Sucker is huge! 40$ desert tan. Perfect BOB for me. Even has an area for a rifle when in broken down configuration. I love it! Cheap enough to treat it rough if needed. Tough enough to take it.


Is it a framed pack? If it's that big with no frame, how comfortable is it fully loaded?


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Nope its not framed. Really wish it was. I loaded it at first w about 70 lbs n almost keeled over. Since then ive refined snd reduced down to 50 lbs. Take the rifle and extra barrels and ammo out its around 45lbs. Strabbed on the ol slpg bag and this thing rides pretty well. The only complaint is it likes to ride low. More adjusting, i guess.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

I just bought this at Walmart. 
Also field line. But not F.L. tactical.
Its the hunting line. 
Its called the glenwood canyon pack.
Its a big daddy! 

3,100+ cu inches
2L hydration bladder compatible 
Internal aluminum frame
Water resistant.
Expandable design
Mossy oak or real tree
External Side mounted Rifle/Bow/Rod&Reel etc carrier
Excellent suspension system (sternum & waist strap)

$30 at walmart


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

I really like it. But im still gonna get it reinforced


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah i like that. Found out that by overloading it n lifting it up by one strap they will start tearing at their anchor points. Gotta do some stitching and creative anchoring.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Check out the Marine Corp. ILBE internal frame ruck. It gets really good reviews, and can be found on ebay at a good price. Just be sure its not missing any parts, like the lid or waist belt.

The ruck is about 4500 ci. There is even a dry bag made specifically for the ruck that you can fit inside for complete waterproofness.

I just bought a new, unissued one for $133 shipped.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

I bought 2 ALICE Packs from CJL Enterpirse for dirt cheap. They were having a 2 for 1 sale at the time and I got a large and a medium for like $45 shipped. That was a while back, and it looks like they have a different sale (still a good price) at $62.00 for 2 large packs.

I got mine and they are in near perfect condition! I'd almost say they were brand new. My only issue is that they took forever to ship.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

My old surplus Alice pack has been through some rough treatment and just soaks it up and keeps going. Can't say that for 4 or 5 cheap packs I had. I like the industrial-duty stuff. A LOT. 

I've done unlikely stuff such as carrying farm machinery parts out to the shop from the back 40 on the neighbor's place, and hauling tools around in it. Takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin'.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

I like the Alice packs


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

How you distribute the weight can be very important. Too big a pack lets everything sit at the bottom. Cinch straps around the pack can help if you want to keep the pack large just in case. Pack fit is very important. I love this link to pack fit:

The Morrison System: Ruck Problems

The Mystery Ranch Load Sling and similar types are probably the ultimate in versatility. If you pack your gear in dry bags you can carry the bags or firewood bundles or a quartered deer or moose head or other heavy or bulky loads that wouldn't fit in a pack or drag well.


----------



## er6nrider (Jul 12, 2011)

Yea I picked up a pack off eberlestock.com its their 100L pack and I love it. It has three different compartments, top load, front load and bottom load. A spot on each side to carry a rifle or shotgun, and plenty of spots I see for bladder packs. Weighs roughly 8 pounds I think unloaded. Now its just time to fit everything accordingly.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

I think my pack, tent, sleeping bag and pad weigh less than 8 lbs.


----------



## er6nrider (Jul 12, 2011)

Lol well maybe not 8lbs but not your average pack


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I have no experience with Tactical Tailor (http://www.tacticaltailor.com/) however they are very high on my consideration list right now for a few reasons, one of which it's made in the US. If you want one of their packs customized they'll give you a quote for doing that too.


----------



## Stryker (Jun 27, 2013)

I use my issued Ruck sack from the military. You can probably find them online or at a surplus store. They are very big and probably a ton cheaper than any fancy hiker bag. It has a thick plastic frame. I've humped about 90lbs in it for over 4 miles at a time. I hear this garbage about not packing more than 25% of your body weight if your bugging out. Thats nice and dandy if you can spread out other needed supplies in a group, but for a lone wolf that wouldn't work, or at least work well. It comes down to conditioning your body to carrying that load, maybe once or twice a month Ruck a couple miles and keep increasing the distance. Don't push yourself too far to injury. And also on these rucks you will see the importance of having good boots, spare socks and moleskin!


----------

